# Spain to scrap 49 fishing vessels, 450 crew to lose jobs



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Due to European Commission requirements to reduce fishing, Spain will lose 49 high-seas fishing vessels. Some 450 crew will lose their jobs.
> 
> These vessels were all destined for scrapping.
> 
> ...


http://www.bairdmaritime.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2595&Itemid=68


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think too many British fishermen will be too concerned, in fact I can imagine them applauding that, maybe, there is some justice in the world.
The fishing industry in Britain has been decimated by Europe, while Spanish fishermen continue to fish in traditional British waters.

Nick


----------

